# whats the size in pixels of an a4 size sheet??



## blademast3r (Feb 23, 2008)

hey guys cud sm pls temme the size in pixels of an a4 size sheet... need it asap for takin cad printouts...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 23, 2008)

Its (W*H) 2480*3508 pixels approx.  @ 300dpi


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 23, 2008)

just create a blank image file of size A4 in photoshop and see its resolution


----------



## slugger (Feb 23, 2008)

*A4 = 1063*744 pixels @93dpi*

but if u usin AuotCAD, then u need not mention paper size in pixels
all plotters/pinters have A4 as standrad paper size

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/5387/13887987ou9.th.gif

*OFFTOPIC*

_A trick that we use_

if the place where you take CAD printouts charge more than from where you take normal printputs, then just save the file as a pdf file and take the printout from latter place


----------

